# woher noch IH Ersatzteile beziehen?



## Philsen82 (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,

weiß jemand woher man am besten noch IH Ersatzteile beziehen kann? Dw link updates, Wippen etc.? Lager usw. kann man ja bei enduforkseals beziehen, aber eben nicht die spezifischen Teile wie Wippe. Hier in de. kriegt man ja absolut nichts mehr, und IH USA ignoriert jegliche Anfragen die ich an sie stelle. 

Wäre für Tipps dankbar. 

Gruß


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2009)

www.ironhorsebikes.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (4. Februar 2009)

danke, die hab ich aber alle schon angeschrieben, ih us, uk und keiner von denen Antwortet. Find ich auch immer sehr mühsam mit so riesen firmen zu kommunizieren. Hatte eher gehofft dass jemand kleine Shops kennt wo man auch mal Zeitnah was erreichen kann. 

Danke trotzdem für den Link

Gruß


----------



## da_chris (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir gerade ersatz schrauben und lager bei www.pearcecycles.co.uk bestellt. die haben sofort zurück geschrieben welche teile lagernd sind und was sie kosten.


----------



## Philsen82 (4. Februar 2009)

ah ok cool danke..werd ich gleich mal anschreiben :>


----------



## da_chris (4. Februar 2009)

die haben gerade von ironhorse die meisten schrauben und achsen lagernd. am besten einfach aus dem datenblatt von ironhorse die teile die du brauchst aufschreiben und denen schicken, dann gibts auch keine verwechslungen.


----------



## raptor03 (19. März 2009)

Ja, ist ein Trauerspiel mit Ironhorse und der Ersatzteilversorgung.

Falls jemand Achsen für die Dämpferbefestigung benötigt kann er sich gern per PN melden. Top Qualität, Deutsche Wertarbeit aus Meisterhand


----------



## raptor03 (19. März 2009)

Die ersten Achsen sind fertig.

Material: Stahl 1.22.10
Gewinde: M5
Gewicht: 21 Gramm ohne Schrauben


----------



## TZR (19. März 2009)

Ist das bei den älteren Modellen so? Ich könnte nix mit anfangen.


----------



## raptor03 (19. März 2009)

Die Achsen sind für das Ironhorse Sunday 2005 & 2006, für die Dämpferbefestigung oben und unten. Im Modelljahr 2007 & 2008 hat sich die untere Befestigung geändert. Gegen Vorlage eines Musters ist der Nachbau eventuell auch möglich.


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. März 2009)

Jop habe heute meine für das Modell 08 bekommen sieht um einiges anders aus. Komplizierter in der Herstellung aufjedenfall!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (4. Mai 2009)

Die ganzen kleinen Senkkopfschrauben mit den 12 mm großen Köpfen dürften DIN7991 entsprechen.
Die Schraube am oberen Dämpferbolzen hat aber einen 15 mm großen Kopf. Weiß jemand, ob es eine Norm dafür gibt? Als Originalersatzteil wäre das ja etwas umständlich...


----------



## silentreferee (6. Juni 2009)

an raptor03,

ich brauchte genau diese Bolzen mit schrauben für mein 7point von 2005. weisst du ob die bolzenmaße identisch sind? und oder kannst du diese auch herstellen?
merci schon mal.

cheers matze


----------



## MoNu (30. Juli 2009)

HI
kann mir einer sagen, wo ich nen DW Link Herbekomme für mein 06er Sunday Factory?

greetz Moe


----------



## Lockedup90 (30. Juli 2009)

haste den geschrottet oder was??


----------



## MoNu (30. Juli 2009)

ist sehr stark ausgeschlagen und so macht es kein spaß mehr zu fahren


----------



## Lockedup90 (30. Juli 2009)

Schick einfach mal ne mail an http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home. Die schreiben schnell zurück und wenn die das net bekommen, dann können die dir bestimmt jemand anderes empfehlen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (30. Juli 2009)

Nehme an es wackelt der Hinterbau am Link: Achse einkleben mit Loctite Fügen Welle - Nabe mittelfest. Am besten die Lager an der Stelle gleich erneuern und mit seewasserfestem Fett vollpacken, damit man da nicht so bald wieder ran muss.


----------



## MoNu (30. Juli 2009)

ne nich am hinterbau
is beim dämpfer
buchsen kommen neu und den link will ich auch gleich neu machen 
alles in einem abwasch


----------



## TZR (30. Juli 2009)

Isses nicht einfach das Gleitlager im Dämpfer?


----------



## MoNu (30. Juli 2009)

ne schon nachgeguckt


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das Spiel auch.. allerdings nur wenn ich den Dämpferbolzen nicht festgezogen hab oder er sich gelöst hat.. ist beid en 07ern glaub ich besser gelöst worden

Ach übrigens
Hole gleich die 3 Titanfedern vom Zoll


----------



## fatcrobat (18. September 2009)

hy hat jemand erfahrrung mit denen sind die schnell  www.pearcecycles.co.uk 
mir ist gestern eines meiner haubtlager um die ohren  geflogen und in whistler und umgebung gibt es kein einziges lager mehr 
naja muß das demo meiner frau herhalten


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. September 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> hy hat jemand erfahrrung mit denen sind die schnell  www.pearcecycles.co.uk
> mir ist gestern eines meiner haubtlager um die ohren  geflogen und in whistler und umgebung gibt es kein einziges lager mehr
> naja muß das demo meiner frau herhalten



Jop habe da mein Bike und auch nen Lagersatz her. Sind sehr freundlich und helfen sehr gerne.
Dauert glaube ich so ca. ne woche!!


----------



## fatcrobat (19. September 2009)

cool danke


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (21. September 2009)

So, CNC ist im Aufbau muss noch einiges eingestellt werden,
Drehbank kommt höchstwahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende

Hab mir mal alle Maße aufgeschrieben.. werde dann die ersten Teile machen.
Was braucht ihr denn alles?
Achse für Dämpferbefestigung (Oben & Unten?), Achse vom DW Link unten, Achse von den Wippen, Steckachse?! 
Materialien werden Edelstahl,unbehandelter Stahl,Alu und auch Titan werden.

Mache für 06er und ab 07er Modelle alle Achsen

Ich kann ja schonmal eine Liste anfertigen


----------



## MoNu (21. September 2009)

hier ich ich ich alle achsen fürs 06er pls
und nen ganzen dw link^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (21. September 2009)

Beide Dämpferachsen? 
Schreib dich nochmal in ICQ die Tage an


----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey weiß einer von euch, wo ich Den Bolzen der Im Hinterbau steckt Herbekomme???
wär cool wenn mir Jemand Helfen Könnte...

Gruß 

Joe


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. Oktober 2009)

Der Hinterbau und DW Link verbindet?


----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja genau der....


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass nicht die Achse dein Problem ist, sondern der Link ausgeschlagen ist.


----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja dass weiß ich aber die achse ist auch zu verratzt....  woher soll ich denn einen Vivid Link bekommen ???
und was soll der Kosten?


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde das einfach mit Loctite Buchsenkleber mittelfest zusammenbauen und gut. Lager vorher erneuern, damit das nicht gleich wieder auseinander muss.

Ansonsten hast du die Option, dir jemanden zu suchen, der dir Buchsen in den ausgeschlagenen Link einsetzt. Die Achse ist kein Hexenwerk, kann dir jede bessere Hinterhofwerkstatt drehen.


----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Oktober 2009)

Ahh ok...  danke...
ja soo in der art hatte ich dass auch vor...
Ich bohr aber noch ein Loch, in den Link und setz eine Madenschraube rein, die verhindert dass sich wieder der Bozen anstatt die lager dreht..
und lager Besorg ich mir neue.


Gruß joe


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2009)

Die einfache Loctite-Lösung ist auch nicht schlecht. Da die Achse nicht auf der ganzen Länge eine Klebefläche hat, hat man sicher gute Chancen das wieder ausbauen zu können. Wenn nicht, kannst du immer noch die Achse wegbohren und eine neue machen lassen.

Ich hatte auch riesiges Spiel im Hinterbau und hat funktioniert mit Loctite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Oktober 2009)

dass fährst du jetzt soo schon seit? und hält immer noch gut???


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2009)

Seit März ungefähr.

Das Problem ist, dass IH das etwas ungenau mit zu viel Spiel gefertigt hat. Durch das Spiel schlägt es aus. Wenn man das Spiel erstmal unterbunden hat, ist das Problem gelöst, dann schlägt es auch nicht weiter aus.


----------



## Joe Paluza (15. Oktober 2009)

ahh ok dann werde  ich dass ausprobieren... ich schreib wenn ich und wie ich es gemacht habe... aber am montag gehts erstmal zum kugellager händler und zum schrauben markt...


----------



## TZR (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Lager des unteren Links ab 2007 kriegst du nur direkt von Enduro oder als Sunday-Ersatzteil. Evtl. kannst du den verbreiterten Innenring mit einem genau passenden Spacer ersetzen. Bei den hinteren Lagern dürfte das ganz gut gehen, bei den vorderen stelle ich mir das extrem unpraktikabel beim Zusammenbau vor.

Edit: Toxoholics vertreibt auch Enduro


----------



## Joe Paluza (16. Oktober 2009)

ahh ok danke...


----------



## walo (17. Dezember 2009)

tach zusammen,
bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein sunday factory 07 antun soll.
wenn ich euch hier richtig verstehe, ists relativ mühsam an ersatzteile zu kommen.
würdet ihr mir grundsätzlich vom kauf abraten oder geht das schon mit dem zeugs?
hab leider keinen überblick über die i.h situation.
doch das angebot ist sahne. jedoch will ich nicht basteln müssen......
merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweigi (18. Dezember 2009)

walo schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein sunday factory 07 antun soll.
> wenn ich euch hier richtig verstehe, ists relativ mühsam an ersatzteile zu kommen.
> würdet ihr mir grundsätzlich vom kauf abraten oder geht das schon mit dem zeugs?
> ...


Kanns dir nur raten ein IH zu kaufen.Geht nämlich ab!Die paar ETs die Du brauchst,bekommst du schon!
Sehr geiles Bike,allein wegen der Geo!


----------



## Smourock17 (13. Januar 2010)

Hola!

Ich bestell´ die Tage nen Satz Lager fürs Sunday
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id266.html

Versandkosten liegen bei 31$... Meldet euch und wir machen ne Sammelbestellung


----------



## Lockedup90 (13. Januar 2010)

Ab bzw. für welches Modelljahr denn??


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Januar 2010)

07,08,09


----------



## Ivery (13. Januar 2010)

Bitte beachtet das bei einer Sammelbestellung Zollgebühren anfallen!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Januar 2010)

Musst incl der Versandkosten unter 150 Euro bleiben dann bezahlt ihr nur 19% drauf.. über dem Preis wirds dann doch zu teuer.. je nach Zollsatz unterschiedlich bei den Lagern schätze ich aber relativ wenig.. 5%-10% schätze ich mal


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Januar 2010)

Zwecks den Lagern nochmal.. wollte mal wenn ich dazu kommen sollte Spacer drehen damit man anstaht dem Endurorotz normale Lager einbaun kann.. hat da jemand Interesse dran?


----------



## Marder (14. Januar 2010)

da ich mir jetzt auch mal welche in die ecke legen wollte und man ja leider immer nur schlechte sachen über die enduro hört hatte ich gerade mal nachgeguckt, was die amis für die vier unteren haben wollen, eben die max-e dinger. die alleine kosten schon $30, also würd sich da dann wohl der komplette satz eher lohnen...
ne andere lösung wär da schon was feines, allerdings hatte ich meine lager noch nicht raus und frag mich, wie es da auf die passform er überstehenden lagerschalen ankommt und ob da in irgend einer weise kräfte drauf wirken oder wofür es überhaupt sinn macht


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. Januar 2010)

Die Enduro MaxE Dinger haben einfach nur einen breiteren Innenring damit nur die Lager gekauft werden müssen und der Einbau des DW Links nicht so kniffelig ist... mehr Gründe gibts nicht


----------



## Marder (14. Januar 2010)

wofür soll denn dann der gedrehte ring sein?? kann so nen lager nicht die minimalen horizontalen kräfte aufnehmen, die eventuell mal auf die innere lagerschale wirken könnten?? ist doch eigentlich alles gut verschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. Januar 2010)

Ersetzt die Überbreite vom Enduro Lager, dann kannst du einfach Lager von Sundays aus 2006 einbaun.. dementsprechend bessere und um Welten günstigere

Mit Tragzahlen hat das eher wenig zu tun, obwohl die Verwinklung beim Enduro noch eine Ecke höher ist.. höhere Hebelwirkung durch den breiteren Innenring. 
Ich meine aber das die Lager auch ohne breiteren Ring eher versagen würden


----------



## TZR (14. Januar 2010)

Das Hauptproblem ist eh Dreck/Rost in den Lagern, weil die kaum gefettet sind, und nicht die Tragfähigkeit.
Ich bleibe bei den Enduros, weil es einfach praktischer ist. Mit seewasserfestem Fett halten die auch ne Weile trotz Hochdruckreiniger.

Edit: Das mit der Hebelwirkung ist aber Quatsch. Die Kugeln laufen in beiden Fällen an der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. Januar 2010)

Jep, je nach Pflege natürlich unterschiedlich langlebig

Mit der Hebelwirkung war ein bisschen dumm formuliert.. stell dir einfach mal vor das der Innenring 10cm zu einer Seite lang ist und dauerhaft kraft auf der Achse liegt.. glaub mir das Lager wird deutlich eher verrecken


----------



## TZR (14. Januar 2010)

Die Belastung des Lagers ist gleich, egal ob mit MAX-E oder Spacer.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. Januar 2010)

Na ja ich glaub was anderes.. ist aber auch egal ich dreh die Spacer so oder so 


PS:
Ganz vergessen
hab bei meinem Sunday jetzt die E13 Cups drin.. weist du welchen Steuersatz ich da reinbaun kann?

Integrieterten mit FSA Standart?  Hat jemand mal die Cups gewogen? Überlege nicht gleich wieder wie beim alten Sunday den Syntace Superspin zu kaufen.. bei dem weis ich das er einfach grandios ist! Leicht und extrem gute Lagerqualität... wenn Reduziersteuersatz dann DEN!!


----------



## Marder (14. Januar 2010)

ich hau meine e.13 teile sofort raus, wenn der cane creek anfängt probleme zu machen - laut hersteler sollen die cups 75g wiegen...

hatte auch an den syntace gedacht


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. Januar 2010)

Der Syntace soll 99gr wiegen.. hmm


----------



## TZR (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die 1° Reduzierhülsen und würde keine 65° mehr fahren wollen. Lagerqualität interessiert mich nicht so sehr, da Ersatzlager kaum was kosten.


----------



## Smourock17 (16. April 2010)

Subberdoll! Ersatzdeile aus Franken.

Ironhorse Sunday Schaltauge / mech hanger:
http://shop.crowny.de/product_info.php?language=de&info=p11_.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (17. April 2010)

habe schon mal im anderen Thread gefragt aber vlt. hat hier ja noch jemand ne Idee.
Suche nach der Achse/Gewindehülse die durch den Link und den Dämpfer geht. Jemand ne Idee wo ich die herbekomme. Vlt. auch aus nem online Eisenwarenhändler, habe da allerdings nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ton1 (18. April 2010)

schau mal hier: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209 super service!!!


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. April 2010)

ja die sind echt top von Pearcecycles das ist das was du brauchts http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/953


----------



## slayerrider (18. April 2010)

naja ich habe noch was vergessen. Ich habe ein 2006er....
Daher sieht das anders aus. 
Und dort gibt es eben nicht das was ich brauche.


----------



## Mürre (23. Juni 2010)

wollte jetzt ein neues Schaltauge auf Reserve bestellen, kann aber erst wieder in 3 Wochen an mein Sunday  (wenn ich auch das Schaltauge benötige) um zu sehen welches ich benötige. 
Welches passt denn an ein 09er Sunday 

Passt z.B. das noch obwohl es nur bis 08 geht?
http://shop.crowny.de/product_info.php?language=de&info=p11_.html


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Juni 2010)

der rahmen hat sich von 08 auf 09 nicht verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (24. Juni 2010)

okay, da war ich mir nich 100%ig sicher. Danke!


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (5. August 2011)

Hi,hat noch wer von euch ein paar von den kleinen Lagerabdeckkappen über die im Hinterbau oben auf den beiden kleinen Lagern sitzen !!!Brauche 2 oder besser 4 stück davon !!


----------



## Marder (17. August 2011)

Dirtbikerider. schrieb:


> Hi,hat noch wer von euch ein paar von den kleinen Lagerabdeckkappen über die im Hinterbau oben auf den beiden kleinen Lagern sitzen !!!Brauche 2 oder besser 4 stück davon !!




ich hab mitlerweile noch welche bekommen - kannst mir ja mal ne pm mit preisvorschlag schicken... ne achse könnte ich dir auch noch immer gleich mitliefern 

fast alles andere hätte ich auch noch anzubieten:


----------



## Desert Rat (24. August 2011)

Okay, ich weiss das die Frage hier vielleicht nicht ganz richtig ist - aber ich suche nen Ironhorse Hardtail Rahmen bzw. ne Quelle in Europa... Modelle Sachem oder Warrior.
Falls hier irgendwer ne Idee hat - oder auch jemanden kennt, der einen Rahmen verkaufen möchte - bitte melden!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. August 2011)

hätt ich auch noch gern so'n warrior hab aber noch nie irgendwo eins gesehen zum kaufen. wenn vieleicht über pinkbike bikemarkt suchen oder ebay uk/us..


----------



## Desert Rat (26. August 2011)

Ja, das hatte ich befürchtet, bzw. gehofft über diesen Fred noch Infos zu bekommen um einem Kauf in Übersee zu entgehen!


----------



## Spook (11. November 2011)

Für den Fall das jemand Schaltaugen sucht, gerade darüber gestolpert und mir welche für ein 6 Point bestellt.
Werde berichten wie sie sind

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltaugen/G-bis-Q-Schaltaugen/Ironhorse/

Felix


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Januar 2012)

Der Shop ist aber teuer... 37,90 für ein Sunday-Schaltauge...

Ich hab zuletzt im Bikestore Graz 65 Euro für 3 Stück bezahlt.


----------



## Marder (19. Januar 2012)

im internet ist nichts mehr zu finden...

ansonsten hätte ich auch noch ne menge teile anzubieten: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/454777/cat/500


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

klar findet man im Internet noch alles!

http://derailleurhanger.com/dh084.php

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/153

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=275&Name=Iron+Horse+Bearing+Kits

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/brand/?brand_id=1

Wüsste nicht, was man auf den Seiten nicht findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

naja, ich habe noch gehofft irgendwo her nen paar wippen zu bekommen...
aber die gibt es in keinem von den shops mehr


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

du meinst die obere Dämpferwippe? Die habe ich noch nie irgendwo gesehen, Lass sie dir auf Reserve nachmachen.


----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

ja, genau die meine ich - alle anderen teile habe ich einmal komplett als ersatz hier liegen... aber die wippen scheint es wirklich nirgends mehr zu geben
ich suche die schon seit fast 3jahren 

nachmachen hab ich auch schon mal überlegt. aber das kommt erst, wenns wirklich sein muss.


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich sie nachmachen lasse. Habe aber auch noch nirgends von einer kaputten Wippe gehört....


----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

ich hab schon 2-3 mal von welchen gehört, aber selber gesehen habe ich auch noch keine...
im netz gibts ja auch nur diese bilder von rahmenbrüchen, wo jemand mit 180km/h gegen nen baum gefahren sein muss

an sich hält der rahmen ja alles aus


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

na hoffen wir es mal, dass er noch länger hält! Wollte es noch bisschen fahren.....
Wippe aus Titan wäre dann eine nette Idee, aber leider bestimmt etwas zu teuer


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (20. Januar 2012)

nem Bekannten sind die Wippen an der Unterseite angerissen.. War aber auch ein ehemaliger Hill-Rahmen, von daher hatte der Rahmen schon einiges hinter sich


----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

KAMPFKOLOSS_ schrieb:


> nem Bekannten sind die Wippen an der Unterseite angerissen.. War aber auch ein ehemaliger Hill-Rahmen, von daher hatte der Rahmen schon einiges hinter sich



dein bekannter hat nicht zufällig noch die reste von dem rahmen??


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (20. Januar 2012)

hat neue Wippen soweit ich weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

ansonsten hätte ich starkes interesse an dem hauptrahmen gehabt...

schade - aber trotzdem danke für deine antwort


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

so ein 19er Hauptrahmen zum Testen hätte ich auch noch gerne


----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

den 19er bin ich gerade am polieren "zum testen"


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

viel Aufwand für einen "Test". Ich will nur wegen der Größe mal schauen wie es im Verhältnis zu meinem 17er mit -2° K9 Schalen fährt.


----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

ich hab bald alles hier 17zoll, 17zoll mit -2° und nen 19zoll
da fehlt dann nur noch nen hill rahmen


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

und du bist wie groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

1,84 - 1,85m
bin auch mal sher gespannt auf den L rahmen


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

da fährst du auch noch einen M Rahmen? Finde es mit meinen 1.79m schon grenzwertig...
Musst mal dann ein Feedback geben, wenn du irgendwann fertig bist


----------



## Marder (20. Januar 2012)

ich bin vorher nen recht kurzen freerider gefahren, da war die umstellung zum m rahmen schon ok

jetzt vor kurzem kam ich günstig an nen L rahmen und dachte mir, probiers einfach mal aus


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (28. Februar 2012)

Hab noch ein paar Teile vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=480016


----------



## Marder (12. März 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> da fährst du auch noch einen M Rahmen? Finde es mit meinen 1.79m schon grenzwertig...
> Musst mal dann ein Feedback geben, wenn du irgendwann fertig bist




so, die ersten 3 ausfahrten hab ich hinter mir - bei der ersten kam mir das rad sehr sehr lang vor. und dann auch noch dieser riesen 810mm lenker...
da hab ich echt schon an der ganzen arbeit mit dem polieren gezweifelt.
zweite ausfahrt war nur so ne pisstrecke.
gestern nochmal nen bisschen auf ner strecke um die ecke gefahren. da bin ich dann einmal auf dem m sunday mit -2° von meiner freundin gefahren und hab mich erschrocken, wo zusammengestaucht ich auf dem m bike hocke. den 2cm längeren radstand merke ich zwar noch sehr und muss das rad noch durch die kurven zwängen, aber zum jetztigen zeitpunkt denke ich, dass es die richtige entscheidung war.

mal noch nen foto vom fertigen bike (ist mir noch zu bunt):


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (11. April 2012)

!!! BOS DW LINK NAGELNEU UND SOFORT !!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/497660/cat/500


----------



## Stoegl (12. April 2012)

Hui, ganzschön stolzer Preis.


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (12. April 2012)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Hui, ganzschÃ¶n stolzer Preis.



Ja hab bei Pearce Cycles umgerechnet 260â¬ bezahlt mit der verschraubung und da sind die Versandkosten noch nicht mal mit drin


----------



## Mürre (12. April 2012)

sorry, das ist schon ein sportlicher Preis wenn man bedenkt: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=21467&type=search


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (12. April 2012)

Hi,ja da hatte ich ihn auch bestellt aber nach 2 monate langer Wartezeit wieder storniert!!!Und das ist ja kein Festpreis ihr könnt mir bei Interesse einfach mal ein Angebot schicken !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbikerider. (20. April 2012)

Link und Verschraubung sind Verkauft


----------



## lilwave (17. Juli 2012)

Servas!

Wisst ihr woher man aktuell noch Ersatzteile für ein 2005er 7 Point bekommt?

Pearce Cycles (wie hier empfohlen) hat nichts - zumindest fürs 2005er.

Daten der Dämpferachsen:
- oben: 68 x 8 mm
- unten: 42 x 8 mm


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (24. August 2012)

Wenn jemand einen Sunday Frame sucht oder auch ersatzteile
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/32237-ironhorse-sunday-factory-grosze-l-bos-fox


----------



## SlowTV (16. September 2013)

hallo hätte nen nagelneune IH hauptrahmen abzugeben ... denke es gibt weltweit kaum einen der mit diesem zustand vergleichbar wäre 
und einen kompletten 2009er frame hätte ich auch noch


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (31. März 2015)

Suche einen Sunday Hinterbau ohne Dellen und risse!


----------



## pAre (8. August 2015)

Hi,

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich noch einen DW-Link her bekomme?
Die Alu-"Schraube" (schwarz für 22er Maulweite) auf der drive-Seite hat wohl gefressen. Hab beim lösen erste Spannbildung und daher noch nicht weiter gedreht. Die Schraube gibs wohl noch bei pearcecyle, aber evtl. brauch ich dann auch einen neuen Link.

Hoffe einer kann mir helfen.


----------



## Unbekannt (16. Juni 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo noch nen DW-Link zu kaufen?
Falls nicht, hat schon mal jemand den Link gebuchst? Reicht das Material am Link?

Und kann man bedenkenlos normale Lager mit Distanzring verbauen bei einem 09er? Oder doch besser diese Max-E Lager nehemn?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## moRReSSey (24. August 2017)

Hab noch zwei Nagelneue DW-Links und einige neue Bolzen und zwei Steckachsen rumliegen -> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/996078-iron-horse-dw-link


----------



## Prttymthrfckr (5. Oktober 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1008183-iron-horse-sunday-2009

Rahmen einzeln abzugeben : ) dwlink spielfrei, minimale delle, L rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte eine andere Frage. Weiß jemand den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr? Fürs Sunday. Ich komme an meins momentan leider nicht ran. Baujahr bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ist das weiß grüne. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marder (8. Oktober 2017)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine andere Frage. Weiß jemand den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr? Fürs Sunday. Ich komme an meins momentan leider nicht ran. Baujahr bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ist das weiß grüne.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk




30,0mm


----------



## LostLyrics (9. Oktober 2017)

Marder schrieb:


> 30,0mm


Dankeschön. Bin auf der Suche nach einem durchgehenden 1.5 Steuersatz finde aber irgendwie nur tapered. Hat jemand evtl einen Vorschlag für einen brauchbaren Steuersatz? 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LostLyrics (9. Oktober 2017)

Sind 30mm nicht die Sattelstange? 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moRReSSey (9. Oktober 2017)

LostLyrics schrieb:


> Sind 30mm nicht die Sattelstange?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk




Wollte ich auch schon sagen. Das ist der Sattelrohr-Durchmesser


----------



## LostLyrics (9. Oktober 2017)

Hmm mir geht's eigentlich nur um den Steuersatz bräuchte nen durchgehenden 1.5er nur leider weiß ich daß genaue Maß vom Steuerrohr nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (18. Oktober 2017)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch schon sagen. Das ist der Sattelrohr-Durchmesser




Ohh, sry... habe irgendwie das gelesen, was ich lesen wollte.


----------



## LostLyrics (18. Oktober 2017)

Marder schrieb:


> Ohh, sry... habe irgendwie das gelesen, was ich lesen wollte.


Kein Problem. Habs was zu dem Thema gefunden. Bin gespannt wie sich das Sunday mit einer Totem fährt. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------

